# What does he look like?



## yumr88 (Nov 4, 2013)

He is 7 months old and weighs 40 something lbs. I thought he was a gsd when he was a puppy but I dont know anymore. What does he look like??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SageDogs (Oct 6, 2013)

You can go to a vet office and do a dna test like I did. To me he looks like he might have some border collie in him, I could be wrong but just a guess. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yumr88 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hmmm... more pictures if anyone else wants to guess!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he looks German Shepherd-ish.


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

German shepherd and blue heeler?? He's mostly German shepherd tho

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

look at those ears!! love it, he should grow into them. 
not sure what he's mixed with, could also be a very bad breeding, very cute though


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Definitely a cutie, I also see shepherd but what else hmm I'm at a loss 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I see German Shepherd with weak ears, even tho gsd's tend to grow into their ears, he's got some BIG ones: At this point the face looks a little small compared to the ear size, but again it could be due to age..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

cjla said:


> German shepherd and blue heeler?? He's mostly German shepherd tho
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I see GSD/Heeler mix too.


----------

